# Can plants be put in uncycled tank?



## Natty (Apr 2, 2008)

Zodiac007 said:


> I'm going to get a 50 or 55 gallon aquarium. And I want to know if I can put the live plants in the set up before the tank is cycled completely? Or do I have to cycled the tank, then put in the plants?
> 
> thank you.


Many plants should be okay but there are some plants that are more sensitive and harder to care for. So in the most part, yes you can add plants before it's fully cycled, plants will help speed up your cycle process as well.

Perhaps someone else can elaborate where I'm leaving off?


----------



## Nilraf (Jan 22, 2009)

The plants will probably come from an established aquarium, harboring the bacteria on them, which will "seed" the tank and decrease your cycling time.

You certainly can add them to your tank, provided the water would be safe for your first fish to live in i.e. no chloramines, chlorine etc from tap.


----------



## Preeths (Jan 29, 2008)

Plants absorb nitrates and to a lesser extent ammonia. IMHO there is absolutely no problem in putting plants in an uncycled tank. The plants wont be affected. You may find that it would take longer for the benificial bacteria to grow in the filter as the plants will absorb the waste produced by fish. 

Personally I have never attempted to cycle my planted tanks. I generally introduce fish about two weeks after the plants have been introduced so that they grow roots and settle firmly in the substrate and the fish dont uproot them. This has worked in both my planted tanks. as for nonplanted tanks i prefer to cycle them. The important thing is to have lots of plants in the tank for this to work. If you are putting only a few plants then I would wait till the tank is cycled.


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

my first tank I put plants in from day one.. I never had any problem with the plants. they were low light plants like anubias and crypts no stems.

they should help the cycle go a little quicker.

I don't know about stems though.

Ken


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Cycling a tank is primarily something done for fish only tanks. When you set up a heavily planted tank the plants use up the ammonia from the fish, and the bacteria colonies grow slowly to take up the surplus. We aren't talking about a lot of ammonia, just what the fish waste produces.


----------



## daverockssocks (Dec 1, 2008)

I always start tanks with a ton of Anacharis, it's a great nutrient sponge and near impossible to kill.


----------

